# Γραφειογλώσσα: Δεν είναι πρόβλημα, είναι πρόκληση



## nickel (Jun 28, 2008)

Ολοκληρώθηκε (;) από τις σελίδες του BBC η συλλογή φράσεων της τζάργκον του γραφείου που φαίνεται να ενοχλούν περισσότερο τους φίλους του BBC και η σοδειά δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα εντυπωσιακή αν λάβουμε υπόψη μας τι έχουν δει τα μάτια μας κατά καιρούς και πώς προσπαθούμε να ξεστραμπουλίξουμε το κείμενο για να βγάλουμε νόημα πρώτα εμείς και έπειτα οι αναγνώστες μας.

Διάλεξα μερικά, αλλά όλα μαζί τα 50 που διάλεξαν οι μπιμπισήδες είναι εδώ.


…we are no longer allowed to use the phrase *brain storm* because it might have negative connotations associated with fits. We must now take *idea showers*… (από τον «καταιγισμό ιδεών» στον «καταιονισμό ιδεών»)
anyone involved with a particular product was encouraged to be a *product evangelist* (να και οι απόστολοι των ... αγαθών)
*Incentivise* is the one that does it for me. (την _κινητροδότηση_ την έχουμε για πασατέμπο)
My favourite which I hear from the managers at the bank I work for is *let's touch base about that offline*. I think it means have a private chat but I am still not sure.
We used to collect the jargon used in a list and award the person with the most at the end of the year. The winner was a client manager with the classic *you can't turn a tanker around with a speed boat change*. What? Second was *we need a holistic, cradle-to-grave approach*. (αυτός πρέπει να δουλεύει στις ασφάλειες)
we'd better not let the grass grow too long on this one
Need to get all my ducks in a row now (παλιμπαιδισμός;)
my door is open on this issue
*granularity*, meaning detail
*strategic staircase*, office speak for a bit of a plan for the future
Wouldn't want to wrongside the demographic

Για κάθε τζαργκονιά που θα καταθέσετε μαζί με τον ευφυή τρόπο που την παρακάμψατε, θα συγκεντρώσουμε το σύνολο των λεξιλόγων σε μια γωνιά να σας χειροκροτούν.


----------



## La usurpadora (Jun 28, 2008)

Αν θυμάμαι καλά, αυτό είχε αναρτηθεί και εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Jun 28, 2008)

Το μόνο που θυμόμουν ήταν ότι κάπου είχα δει ένα γαλλικό ζαργκόν που μου θύμιζε ζιρκόν.


----------



## curry (Jun 28, 2008)

Αφού είναι γαλλική η λέξη, τι να κάνουμε;


----------



## nickel (Jun 28, 2008)

Απ' όπου τη μάθει ο καθένας και ανάλογα με το διαβατήριο που χρησιμοποιεί η λέξη κατά την είσοδο (βλέπει ο Μήτσος και αποφασίζει). :)


----------



## kapa18 (Jun 28, 2008)

nickel said:


> Το μόνο που θυμόμουν ήταν ότι κάπου είχα δει ένα γαλλικό ζαργκόν που μου θύμιζε ζιρκόν.



...και υποθέσατε ότι το νήμα αφορά το δαχτυλίδι αρραβώνων της curry;

:-D


----------



## curry (Jun 28, 2008)

Αυτός ο Μήτσος χρυσές δουλειές κάνει τελευταία!


----------



## nickel (Jun 28, 2008)

kapa18 said:


> ...και υποθέσατε ότι το νήμα αφορά το δαχτυλίδι αρραβώνων της curry; :-D


Ομολογώ ότι μόνο τότε αντιλήφθηκα ότι κάποιοι το λένε στα γαλλικά και έτσι έχει περάσει και στον Μπαμπινιώτη. Ίσως είπαν, αφού λέμε την αργκό στα γαλλικά, ας βάλουμε και τη ζαργκόν στα γαλλικά. Έλα όμως που εγώ τη λέω τζάργκον 40 χρόνια τώρα... Εύκολα ξεσυνηθίζεται;


----------



## curry (Jun 28, 2008)

Δεν νομίζω ότι την έβαλε "έτσι" κάποιος τη λέξη στα ελληνικά, τόσο η jargon όσο και η argot είναι γαλλικές λέξεις και τρομερά παλιές, μετράνε αιώνες! Μάλιστα, η jargon προϋπήρχε της argot και περιέγραφε το ίδιο πράγμα. 
Δεν ξέρω πότε μας ήρθε η jargon στα ελληνικά, αλλά αυτό μπορεί κάλλιστα να έγινε και πριν από από την επικράτηση της αγγλικής γλώσσας - όχι και τόσο παλιά, την πρωτοκαθεδρία είχαν τα γαλλικά εξάλλου. :)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 28, 2008)

Παιδιά, όταν είχα δει το αρχικό νήμα "Ζαργκόν βγαλμένη απ' τη ζωή!" είχα σκεφτεί «άφεριμ, curry, εκπληκτικό λογοπαίγνιο του τζάργκον με το ζιργκόν!» Ούτε ποτέ θα μπορούσα να φανταστώ ότι υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που λένε "ζαργκόν" το _jargon_ (μη μου πείτε: «οι Γάλλοι» — αυτοί δεν μετράνε).  Είναι αυτό που είπε ήδη ο nickel — πιο εύκολα θα υιοθετήσω το πώς λέει τον Μάικλ Τζάκσον ο 



, παρά το "ζαργκόν". Σόρι.


----------



## curry (Jun 29, 2008)

Ζαζ, ισχύει αυτό που λες και για μένα, αλλά από την ανάποδη. Ολη μου τη ζωή ζαργκόν ξέρω, ζαργκόν λέω και θα συνεχίσω να το λέω - και δεν είμαι Γαλλίδα, ούτε καν γαλλοθρεμμένη. Δεν είμαι θέμα σωστού ή λάθους, ούτε δίκιου-άδικου. Για την ιστορία πάντως, και στην ιστοσελίδα του ΤΞΓΜΔ, ζαργκόν αναφέρεται.


----------

